# How many shrimp in a little 1 gal?



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of setting up a little 1 gal nano for my desk and want to put either lower grade CRS is in that I don't want in my breeding tank or a few higher grades to get them to bred? Would a few breed in a tank that small or should I not bother?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I had like 30 shrimps in a 2.5g at it's peak...lol You could have 10 at least with frequent WCs. I'd go with 3-4 of your nicest CRS and make it a nice breeding box.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I had the same question. How frequent should the water changes be? Does it make a difference if it's with or w/o a filter?? I was thinking a few high quality OEBT's and moving there young to either my 10g or 20g shrimp tanks when they are large enough.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Think I'm going to go with a 2.5gal and then have room to put a filter on it. I have a spare i25 filter, and a small 12" fluorescent fixture extra. I just need the tank and a 2.5 is only like $10 here. The cube I was looking it was $30 with a stupid LED light that I wouldn't use anyways.


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

I am also interested in the answer. I wanted to use it as a breading tank for my shrimp.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Smaller the tank the larger the WC is needed IMO....My 2.5 I was doing 50 to 80 percent WC weekly with remineralized RO.


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. One more question did you have a filter on your 2.5 g tank?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

For a small HOb filter you could use one of these http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Filters_Power-Filters_Nano-Filter_8438785_102.html?tc=fish or these http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...-WF-2015-Bio-Filter_10474497_102.html?tc=fish

I use the 2nd one on our 2.5gal betta tank and it keeps it really clean.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Yup, I had one of those Nano Red Sea HOB. Then I switched to a Zoo Med 501.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a little internal filter to use for now but I will probably switch out to an aquaclear mini20 or maybe the zoo-med. So many ideas and wants, so little money. lol.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

On a 2.5 gallon I'd keep an eye on how many shrimp you have over time. The filter will give up when the bio load is too much for it. Or, go overboard on filtration. For water changes, the more the better. Once a week is a good idea.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya, I only plan on taking a few out of my tank that I would like to try and get to breed like my hino blacks, and a tiger tooth red that has very nice whites and another nice red and see what they come up with. They are also the smallest ones in my bigger tank right, so they should handle the transistion earlier. That or maybe just take some of PFR's and put them in there. We'll see what I can get the pH to with just substrate and such and then see what ones are going in. That and get the tank first. lol.

I always go over on filtration. lol. Aquaclear 300 on a 7gal, Rena xp on a 20long, Eheim pro 3 2075 and Fluval 305 on my 55, Eheim pro 2 2080 on my 40.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Just as an idea of how fast these things multiply...

I just finished draining, culling, and replanting my 3 gallon cookie jar. It was stocked with 8 cherry shrimp back in April or May when I got it going. I lost a couple of adults over the past months, but I was astonished to find how many juveniles were present in the tank. I caught as many as I could (it's too small and heavily planted for a bottle trap to be practical so I wound up sucking them out with a hose and netting them once the water was low) and got at least two dozen shrimp out. However, I continued to drain the water and when it got down to the gravel and there were a few small pools remaining, I could see at least two dozen more shrimp remaining, and that didn't include any pools in areas that were too heavily planted to investigate. There had to have been 60 shrimp or more in the 3 gallons, including juveniles of all ages.

If you're going to set up a nano tank for breeding, try to make it something that allows for easy collection of the shrimp. A jungle-ish nano is a bit of a nightmare to cull.

On the plus side, my darters and dace are quite full now and have smiles on their faces, and I'm down approximately 20 shrimp in the tank (which should be made up in the next week or so, if they keep breeding as before.)


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> Just as an idea of how fast these things multiply...
> 
> I just finished draining, culling, and replanting my 3 gallon cookie jar. It was stocked with 8 cherry shrimp back in April or May when I got it going. I lost a couple of adults over the past months, but I was astonished to find how many juveniles were present in the tank. I caught as many as I could (it's too small and heavily planted for a bottle trap to be practical so I wound up sucking them out with a hose and netting them once the water was low) and got at least two dozen shrimp out. However, I continued to drain the water and when it got down to the gravel and there were a few small pools remaining, I could see at least two dozen more shrimp remaining, and that didn't include any pools in areas that were too heavily planted to investigate. There had to have been 60 shrimp or more in the 3 gallons, including juveniles of all ages.
> 
> ...


thanks. I was already thinking of that and wasn't going to go heavily planted just for that reason. Was also thinking tigers or crystals instead since they don't breed as fast as cherries. I have my cherries in my 20gal long, they can take that over and when I get a few hundred, I'll start selling some off.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I have a little internal filter to use for now but I will probably switch out to an aquaclear mini20 or maybe the zoo-med. So many ideas and wants, so little money. lol.


Space is a premium in a nano. I personally hate internal filters, they take up so much space in a small tank. I see used nano HOB or 501s for about $20 here and there on SnS.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

That seals it for me. The main reason all my tanks are so heavily planted is to allow much less frequent water changes. I'm lucky to do them once every 6 weeks. I'll have to rehome some of the inhabitants of the 10g and go with that for the OEBT's. I would use the 20g, but there are hundreds of RCS in there and there is no way I could ever catch enough of them to prevent another population explosion.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

I kept 2 CRS in a 0.9 gal cube for many months with no problems. I'd say 4 shrimp is probably the maximum number of shrimp I would want in a tank that size.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I just bought a 2.5gal and an aquarclear mini 20. I love aquaclears, and wanted the more room of the 2.5gal over a 0.9 gal.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

My new 2.5 gal, and aquaclear. lol.

Damn shrimp bug bites hard doesn't it?


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a 2.5, have a red sea nano filter, and do a 70% water change weekly. It is also heavily planted so that helps.


----------

